# FreeBSD on Desktop - flash



## darkshadow (Nov 20, 2008)

hi ,, some people try to make illustion that freebsd just for servers and it didnt support multimedia I dont think they are wright  ,, you will find them always say go to linux or windows ,,they should have some shame freebsd is full solution os it is provide mulitimedia support , it is nearly complete you if you can only use for servers please have some shame and don't say that it just for severs ,, what hurt me so much that they keep user go a way from freebsd ? 
ok for me 
1- I have wirless runngin with wpa support 
2- I have latest nvidia driver 
3- I have most of linux application running
4- I dont like flash so I dont use it 
5- nearly I can run most of music track 
6- I can edit image use blutoth share images browse the internet and every thing you imagine that you could done in linux 

so belave me you can use freebsd for desktop,, ? I love you freebsd ! so what ever they said dont trust them they are linux or windows user and try to make freebsd hard to use ,,, even that I dont use  linux I found it hard to use :e .


----------



## billysponch (Nov 20, 2008)

darkshadow said:
			
		

> 4- I dont like flash so I dont use it



So how do you do when you want to see video on Youtube website for example ? or websites required flash ?


----------



## bsddaemon (Nov 20, 2008)

Use flash 7, download that clip or dont watch at all


----------



## hitest (Nov 20, 2008)

Linux-flash7 works for me on FreeBSD 7.0.   I read that 7.1 will have flash support for flash version 9.  Very cool!


----------



## richardpl (Nov 20, 2008)

billysponch said:
			
		

> So how do you do when you want to see video on Youtube website for example ? or websites required flash ?


clive or youtube-dl from ports, or wine+firefox as last choice.


----------



## Kitche (Nov 20, 2008)

flash9 works on 6.x as well with a few patches it seems


----------



## keramida@ (Nov 21, 2008)

*swfdec works too*

The swfdec plugin works nicely for most flash videos here (in both firefox2 and firefox3).

I've been watching youtube clips and google-videos with swfdec ever since it was committed to the Ports tree


----------



## darkshadow (Nov 21, 2008)

*easy*

you can use userscript to make firefox play youtube video in mplayer or other media player support by freebsd


----------



## Case (Nov 23, 2008)

I use FreeBSD 7.0 as desktop too.


----------



## rliegh (Nov 24, 2008)

hitest said:
			
		

> Linux-flash7 works for me on FreeBSD 7.0.   I read that 7.1 will have flash support for flash version 9.  Very cool!


I had some problems under FreeBSD 7.1, but I solved them (I think?)

Ports won't let you compile linux flash 9 (because it is -in the port's own words- unusable); I had problems installing 7 from ports because it kept cycling through address. Finally, I searched for the missing files in google, added a working URL to the list of sites that make searches for while building the linux compatiblity layer and filed a problem report.

I also had to run 





> sudo nspluginwrapper -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so


Now youtube videos are playing (under native firefox).


----------



## Eponasoft (Nov 27, 2008)

I only use FreeBSD as a desktop OS...anyone who says it doesn't make a good desktop OS doesn't know how to work it.


----------



## glaon (Nov 27, 2008)

It's the greatest delusion of humanity that FreeBSD is suitable only for servers and anyone who thinks so must be shooted =)
Now I'm playing Doom 3(after long f***ing with wine) and who risks after that say that FreeBSD can not be used as desktop OS????


----------



## aragon (Nov 28, 2008)

rliegh said:
			
		

> Ports won't let you compile linux flash 9 (because it is -in the port's own words- unusable);


Flash 9 works in FreeBSD 7.1 (RELENG_7 checkout), but admittedly it has some stability issues.

http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/01/flash-9-for-freebsd-71


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 1, 2008)

I found flash working on Freebsd as swell with a source sync done first. 

I like freebsd as a desktop but if I'm building for someone else I must say PCBSD is a happy machine. The two will eventually make me more use full and I can concentrate on one OS.


----------



## MorgothV8 (Dec 2, 2008)

Using freebsd as standalone OS from versions 3.X (last of them)...
From time to time needed M$, using VMWare or qemu (recently) 
Flash.... hmmm no internet connection home.... *.flv files are easy
playable in mplayer, You can encode them to mpeg4 using MEncoder


----------



## Ole (Dec 8, 2008)

I see that nspluginwrapper and Flash9 playing normally in the first time of startup browser, but in some cases after one or more click/execute flash content, browser session freezing with running 


> /usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin --plugin /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so --connection /org/wrapper/NSPlugins/libflashplayer.so/2401-1


processes.

If execute "killall -9 npviewer.bin" browser return functionality.
I watch this on FreeBSD 7.1-PRELEASE and FreeBSD 8.0-HEAD on i386 and amd64 architectures


----------



## aragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Sadly that is normal.  Apparently due to bugs in futex emulation.  I almost have a keyboard shortcut for 'killall npviewer.bin'


----------

